# make delete-old leaves old files on disk



## oz42 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello,

on my 11.1-RELEASE amd64 system, `make delete-old` leaves old files on the disk.

I have found those in /usr/sbin for example:
mailwrapper
tcpdchk
tcpdmatch
ypldap
zfsd
zhack

I have defined WITHOUT_MAILWRAPPER=YES in my /etc/src.conf so I would expect that /usr/sbin/mailwrapper is removed by running `make delete-old`.

Any ideas how whis happens?

Olaf


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2017)

Not entirely sure but it's possible WITH_SENDMAIL (the default) implies WITH_MAILWRAPPER, which would overrule the WITHOUT_MAILWRAPPER.


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 17, 2017)

Now, this is just nitpicking on my end but you don't have to specify YES in /etc/src.conf. Just add the option(s) you need (for example WITHOUT_AUTOFS=) and you're all set.

Figured I'd mention this because it can be a drag typing all of that out.


----------



## oz42 (Aug 22, 2017)

OK, thanks! WITHOUT_MAILWRAPPER was only one example.

Another one: I defined WITHOUT_RADIUS_SUPPORT= and I did a `make world` yesterday, followed by both cleanup makes. After that, I see e.g. libradius.so.4 in /usr/lib, dated May 5th. 

My expectation is that this and other old files are removed by `make delete-old` and `make delete-old-libs`.

I just want to understand why this happens.


----------

